# Site slowdown



## dvsDave (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, it seems that we _might_ have found one of the major causes of all the recent errors on the site. Unbeknowst to myself, the had broken into the site months ago and inserted some code that loaded a page from another server that was serving popup ads and it was on a russian server so the lag and the bandwidth it sapped should account for quite a few of the errors. Let me know if you are still receiving lots of errors. I know the site loaded much quicker on my dial-up as soon as I deleted the code.


----------



## ship (Jun 29, 2004)

What's the link, any hot Russian girls?


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 29, 2004)

Ship said:


> What's the link, any hot Russian girls?



8O What - you can't just order these from the McMaster-Carr catalogue? 

I thought that they stocked everything :wink:


----------



## echostryk (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Dave,
The speed has improved considerably and I haven't received any error messages yet...
Thanks for finding the problem...


----------



## ship (Jun 29, 2004)

Oops' on my part. I apologize for posting such a message. Kind of thought it was in a more private reply at the time than a public one where such things might be offensive and .... pro-verted. 

And in response... nope, to my knowledge McMaster does not offer that, besides they don't usually state the name brand much less show the picture thus it's only a trust type of thing of the crap verses the good stuff in what you buy or we would never leave the office. Granted they would if that's the case have some very good .... talent scouts in finding the product because 99% of their products are high in quality even if the brand is not always listed.

Where is your mind anyway? To date my largest concern about them in not being the perfect supplier was in them not offering food also. 

 In posting this I hope the humor part is more than the offense part as intended.


----------



## mbenonis (Jun 30, 2004)

Hmm, I just got another internal error. I'm curious, do the logs show *anything* beyond what's reported back to the user?


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 30, 2004)

Ship said:


> In posting this I hope the humor part is more than the offense part as intended.



Not by me Ship - and I doub't that anyone else would have done more than smiled or laughed. Mind you - it would be interested to see if McMaster-Carr just received a few more hits to their website!

Dave - I too am still getting the occasional error.


----------



## DMXtools (Jun 30, 2004)

The speed change on my DSL connection is a noticeable improvement.


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 20, 2004)

ship said:


> What's the link, any hot Russian girls?




Not here - but on the PSW Lighting Forum (well, Ukranian)........

Sure that some of you would have seen the post - Here is the thread:

"Want to meet... - UkrainianLady 8/10/2004 8:56PM"

It amazes me how these people find their way into our lives and waste our time with crap. 

At least she could have said that she wanted to know how to make a balanced XLR to TRS adaptor and then mentioned that she is looking of a husband. :roll:


----------



## ship (Sep 20, 2004)

Kind of not very funny in all. Long before Control Booth, I once did a websearch into theater and found a home website that is now for the most part a dead website. About at best one new member per two months with about 3x that amount of posts to their initial question per two months.

I'm seeming also a asst. webmaster at Tech Theater Discussion. Only became this because I bitched the loudest about the absentee webmaster and easy joining policies up until the webmaster came back and made it approval only for membership. Normally my approvial since he is back to being otherwise busy.

Here I am at the time stuck with photos and my tales about theater on the same website as now porn type people as the most active members. No way to remove my posts, and no way as a general member to remove certain members. Don't know how they found the basically in-active website or what about it's title interested porn people, but we seemingly got a new member from the Porn advertising industry a week. 

In complaining, I went all the way up to MSN in asking them to either shut down the in-active website or at least give someone else the control powers over it, in addition to sending out a personal E-Mail to all members active or not in also asking them to complain to the webmaster and MSN, plus asking both Dave and the webmaster of HS.Tech if they might be able to take over or back the website in a take over of control of it for us somehow. 

Even played the porn advertised to kids ploy to the un-helpful folks at MSN. They did not care about the "but what about the children?" ploy in my only usage of it to date. I hated to see what I and other members in the past had written be deleted but it was by far better than being associated with a porn website. 

All other members that responded felt the same but were more hesitent to just get rid of the website than I. Of course, given at the time there was only about three active members, and many had even forgotten about the website is should not be surprising. Dave you ever go away for about 12 months from here as if a vacation and you are dead meat. I will post where you live.

Seems this easy to find thru MSN website though largely inactive had a wee bit of a problem with porn spammers joining the website than using it to advetrtise their various porn websites. This on a MSN webstite designed and membered at least once by a population similar to this one. Even got to the point at one point that the porn spammers were I think discussing things with each other on the theater website. In any case, now I am one of perhaps four active members - that is at least of the members I allow to join. Only about three out of 12 people asking to join in the last six months turned out to be theater types. Of them I can easily count on one hand how many active members overall have more than one post in the last year.

Control booth, HS tech and Stagecraft have many advantages. Were it not for the first webmaster telling me about stagecraft... I granted will have never heard about control booth, much less will not have done any internet stuff given the first website I was a member of is about dead now.


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 20, 2004)

Actually - you raise one of the points that dawned upon me but I am not sure if there is a solution.

Many of us include our email addresses in our profiles and can be contacted via this mechanism, thus exposing us to spam. One method is to set up a dedicated email account just for using on web sites etc, but who really wants another email account to check?.

Screening members would certainly assist in preventing such people from posting (although we this site currently allows “Guest” posts). However, anyone can read the site and access this info.

I guess that we all need to be vigilant in reporting such posts and seeing them deleted and the poster banned form the site.


----------



## zac850 (Sep 21, 2004)

I, personally, use another email address for when I am signing up for things that I think will send me spam (you know, all of that "free" stuff. I use to use yahoo, but now that I use gmail I'm going to migrate stuff over (I also have 6 gmail invites, if you want one PM or email me, first come, first serve). Every month or so I check it, just to make sure that it is only spam in there, and then trash it.

I do not do this for forums, but it is not a bad idea for signing up for things that will spam you.


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 21, 2004)

two point that I want to address:


ship said:


> Dave you ever go away for about 12 months from here as if a vacation and you are dead meat. I will post where you live.


Haha.. I don't live at that address anymore! But not to worry, this summer when I went a trip down to Cherokee, NC, I had no access for 8 days.... I would phone my best friend and have him keep me updated using a temporary admin account that I set up for that exact purpose. It bugs me when I can't get to the site at least every four hours let alone a whole day!


Mayhem said:


> Many of us include our email addresses in our profiles and can be contacted via this mechanism, thus exposing us to spam. One method is to set up a dedicated email account just for using on web sites etc, but who really wants another email account to check?.
> 
> Screening members would certainly assist in preventing such people from posting (although we this site currently allows “Guest” posts). However, anyone can read the site and access this info.
> 
> I guess that we all need to be vigilant in reporting such posts and seeing them deleted and the poster banned form the site.


Yes, please do! If are harrassed or sent spam to your pm inbox, please, please, let me know!! 
This brings up a good suggestion, I will see what I can do to suppress the email addresses to the guests browsing the forums.


----------

